# Pictures from No Bull Shoot in Lindsburgh, Ks.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Kansas No Bull event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Lindsburgh, Ks NO Bull 2010


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

nice pics looks like a great shoot!


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

No Bull No easy shots here guys


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good DB! Keep them coming. :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

No Bull 3d event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Awesome club and fun time


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Everyone class winner won a new bow


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Open classes shot farther than the seniors. They had a tough course.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Kansas 3d No Bull style


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

30 ft tower stand shot


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Looks like alot of fun DB, thanks for sharing


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

You shot ever critter known to man.

Rabbit was no easy shot between the tree


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

No 2010 in Kansas


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing!!! :teeth:*

`


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, looks like a great course. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Kansas No bull event this weekend


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

No Bull 2010 Great event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Great weather and no wind


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

Great pics DB. I love the bigfoot target...priceless.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Every class had a shoot down after the regular shoot for money


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks like a great shoot! I wish we had some more shoots like that close to green bay..... :sad:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Shoot down for the cash prizes


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Everyone enjoyed the shootdowns


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

It is great to have your pics back on AT thanks Dan:darkbeer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Shoot downs


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Shoot down No Bull


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

No bull event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

No Bull event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Great wildlife. Turkeys in the fields and great sunsets


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Good practice range


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome pictures...Thank You !!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Really fun event. Hoped you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks like I'd have No Arrows left after the No Bull shoot!!! In all seriousnous great pictures and looks like a very well done shoot, more shoots should be set up tough like that!! '94


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice shoot


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Do you ask for permission when taking pictures of people shooting? I sure shoot bad when I get pictures taken of me or when being video taped...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*



WEATHERBY460 said:


> Do you ask for permission when taking pictures of people shooting? I sure shoot bad when I get pictures taken of me or when being video taped...


Honestly most dont mind there picture being taken. Been doing it for years. No ones ever said they didnt want them taken. I enjoy sharing the events with everyone and feel it gives alot a chance to see what 3d archery and archery all about.

This event everyone supported each toher and had a good time.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Lost arrows*



EASTON94 said:


> Looks like I'd have No Arrows left after the No Bull shoot!!! In all seriousnous great pictures and looks like a very well done shoot, more shoots should be set up tough like that!! '94


There were lots of fives shot (several by me each day:angryand arrows going through the woods. Judging these targets was quite the quess work at times. Open class range average 42 yrds. No easy course. They put alot of work into setting up this event each year. Often all you saw was black!

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Favorite shots*

Dragon in the Cave. All you could see was the white glowing. and the black Razor hog across the pond (All black under the trees). Big foot was pretty cool.

Aligator was tough and rabbit through the tree. Every shot certianly challenged you. 

Maybe some who shot the event will give your toughest shots.
DB


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

*Nice pics*

Thank you for posting those DB.

Hope to make it up there next year. 

CounterPoint


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Great photos.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

looks really tough.........thanks for the pics DB!! "HD"


----------



## Arrowing (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like a fun shoot and it leaves me wondering how far a drive that was from me...


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> There were lots of fives shot (several by me each day:angryand arrows going through the woods. Judging these targets was quite the quess work at times. Open class range average 42 yrds. No easy course. They put alot of work into setting up this event each year. Often all you saw was black!
> 
> DB


Maybe it was because of the camera...lol just joking buddy


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like it was alot of fun:teeth:

Thanks doe the pics.:darkbeer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Fun*

Im so use to shooting ASA targets all the time. It was nice to go shoot something different. Most that go for the first time really do like these type of events. 

Its tough and dont let those pictures fool you the digital camera makes them look closer than they really are.


Once again the folks a Smokey Valley Club sure make everyone feel welcomed. Many camped right at the sight. Most of us all stayed in Mcpherson and all went out to eat.

Weather was crazy calm and no wind. 
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pics DB, looks like alot of fun. 

If I had to guess, I'd bet you got a piece of the pie .... so what'd you win big man? :wink::wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*No sir*



bigracklover said:


> Great pics DB, looks like alot of fun.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd bet you got a piece of the pie .... so what'd you win big man? :wink::wink:


Honest truth on day one my fiber broke and up pin got broke as well. Could not get a fix. Put some white out on it and just couldnt see it back in the dark shadows on day two. Normally I take my box full of goodies but not this time. Big mistake. I also normally take two bows rigged. 

Just made the best of it and shot with some good guys and enjoyed the targets.
DB


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, this looks fun!

I wish I was closer to it!


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! Ive been needing my weekly Danial Boone 3d photos, love seeing all the photos. Keep up all the great work!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



kgoold said:


> Thanks! Ive been needing my weekly Danial Boone 3d photos, love seeing all the photos. Keep up all the great work!


Seems many enjoy them and it takes lots of time taking and posting this many pictures.
DB


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

any tradition shooters ??? saw no pics of them


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

*It was NOOOO BULLLL*

This was an awesome weekend. We came and camped from Lincoln Ne! If you can TAKE the time off and go to this shoot! It was Challenging beyond Belief! Scary Alligator shoot with a pond behind it! I heard of LOTS of lost arrows! Prizes were awesome! Rumor has it they are disappointed in the 200 scores so next year should be even more nerve racking!!! Great shoot! We WILL be back next year! Already planning it!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Bows*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> any tradition shooters ??? saw no pics of them


There was no classes for tradional shooters.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*200 scores*



reaperjb7 said:


> This was an awesome weekend. We came and camped from Lincoln Ne! If you can TAKE the time off and go to this shoot! It was Challenging beyond Belief! Scary Alligator shoot with a pond behind it! I heard of LOTS of lost arrows! Prizes were awesome! Rumor has it they are disappointed in the 200 scores so next year should be even more nerve racking!!! Great shoot! We WILL be back next year! Already planning it!


No one shot up in Seniors or open class over two days. I heard the open guys talking about the average distance of ranges on Sat were around 42yrds. I think they made plenty tough and if it had been windy on theses courses there would not have been any 200. I cant imigine any tough ranges.
DB


----------



## coreys dad (Feb 2, 2005)

there actually is a class for trad shooters but we never get enough to make it worthwhile so gather up a bunch for next year and come


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

That was a great course. I like to shoot a course like that with my crossbow.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d shoot pictures*

Really hate to see these moved over here in the 3d forum.:thumbs_do

Shame because some never get to really see what 3d all about and the same for field. Most non 3ders never come into this forum. First time I ever saw pictures of a field event was pictures in the general section and made want to give it a try. General section really should be for all archery and to rally archers to try these different venues.


Well just my thoughts for what it worth. Seems pictures of events is non existance here any more. 

I spent over an two hours posting the pictures (Two Forums) last night after a long day and would have like to seen them stay in the general section.

Most likely in the future just post links to the general forum at 3dshoots.com for those here in the 3d section. Just takes so long to post them on both forums. Just not worth it here if its only in the 3d forum. Shame because most enjoy pictures here and all forums. I really dont get why they cant be allowed in the general forum! 
DB

Glad most enjoy them!


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the pics DB. It was good to see you again! The guys at SVA did a great job again this year! They do a great job of setting up one of the hardest courses I have ever shot without just setting all the targets a mile away. For me a couple of the toughest shots were the alligator, the jack rabbit and the dragon. I kept thinking maybe the next shot will be a gimmie but there were none! Its a 5 hour drive for me and im already looking forward to next year!


----------



## prairiepounder (Apr 6, 2010)

Alligator had to be the toughest shot for me or that stupid oversized armadillo! Great pics notice you even got one of me..thanks!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Chicken*

Anyone know who makes this Chicken target. Never seen that any where.
DB


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

DB looks like a great shoot might have to take some time off work next year to come try that.. We shot the R100 this weekend and had a blast at that also, except for the 20 mph wind it was a great shoot. 

once again Great pics.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Anyone know who makes this Chicken target. Never seen that any where.
> DB


My guess would have to be Rinehart just because of the different novelty targets they have.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Who makes the bigfoot and dragon targets


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nevermind I found them right after I posted.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Worth another look*

Check out those tough shots.

DB


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

looks like an awsome time. who does make those targets anyway?
thanks for the pics


----------

